# Fina Spray Conversion



## powders101 (Sep 30, 2011)

Posted by: footballfreak

#1...First you need to get a 240cc Bottle. It is best to get a bottle that has the measurments on it.You will need to find out how many sprays from your bottle it takes to get 10cc out.
Fill your 240cc bottle with water.Then take a syringe and pull the plunger out of it.Spray the water into the back of the syringe and count how many sprays it takes to get to 10cc.WRITE DOWN YOUR RESULTS.Empty the bottle and move on to the next step.
NOTE: If you dont have a 10cc syringe...Count out 2cc..then multiply this by 5.

#2...Then you need 1 cart of finaplix-h

#3...You will need 50cc of Isopropyl Myristate.

#4...You will need 110cc of 95% Ethanol or 99% Isopropyl Alcohol.I always used the Iso Alcohol.

#5...Take the 240cc Bottle and add the 50cc of Isopropyl Myristate and the 110cc of Isopropyl Alcohol.

#6...Set this aside.

#7...Empty your cart of pellets into a bowl or something...careful not to drop any.

#8...Take a straw and fold one end over and staple it shut.You can use a clothes pin but be careful with it.

#9...Load the straw with some of the pellets and fold the opened end of the straw down so your pellets dont fall out.

#10...Take a hammer and lightly tap on the straw...crushing the pellets as best you can.

#11...Unfold the non-stapled end of the straw and dump the crushed pellets into your 240cc bottle.

#12...Repete steps 9,10 and 11 until all of your pellets are in the bottle.

#13...Place the lid on your bottle and shake it for a few seconds.

#14...Let this sit for a couple of hours.

#15...After a couple of hours...add 80cc of water to your mix and shake this for a few seconds.

#16...Let this mixture sit over night....Then it's ready to use.

By the way...You will see the binders from the pellets on the botttom of your bottle.Some people filter this out...some don't..You can run the mix through a coffee filter if you wish.


This mixture will give you 8.33 mgs per cc
So if you spray on 10cc twice a day.."morning/night" This means you will be spraying a total of 20cc ED.......This will give you 166.60 mgs for the day..
With an absorbtion rate of around 50%..This will give you....

How you know how many sprays per cc? Simple fill your bottle with water....take the pusher part of the syringe out and spray into the syringe intill you get to the 1cc mark.

83.30mgs ED

1 cart should last between 10-12 days.
So if you want to run the fina for 6 weeks....You would need to get 4 carts.


Now...WHERE DO I SPRAY IT ?

Well i can spray this anywhere on myself.....Chest,shoulders,arms,quads and calfs. Some peolpe it tends to burn them a little.So i would advise you to try spraying an area where your not as sensitive at first...Then you can try other areas if it doesn't bother you.

I usually take a shower in the morning...Spray on 10cc right afterwards....Then around 6 pm i take another shower and again spray on 10cc more.You will feel a little sticky for a while but you'll get used to it.

Now spray and grow !!


----------

